# Review of 4 resorts in Canada (BC)



## tim (Aug 29, 2007)

I recently returned from a vacation in BC and stayed at 4 resorts.  Here is a short review of each that I just submitted for the TUG review section.  

 Aviawest at The Rosewood Victoria Inn – RCI #6789, Victoria, Canada

I used RCI Points to exchange into this resort.  We stayed three nights (August 6-9, 2007).  Because of my family size (2 adults and 3 kids), I had to reserve a 1 bedroom and a studio.  Our stay here was excellent.  The resort is a bed and breakfast and we were charged $15 per person per night for a gourmet breakfast and maid service (for the adults and 2 kids, not my 8 year old).  They no longer do afternoon tea.  I was worried a bit as I heard that the resort isn’t kid friendly and the breakfast may not be to their liking.  My kids did fine (ages 8, 11 and 13).  Indeed, the breakfast was a highlight for them as they tried to predict what fancy item would be served.  The rooms were very clean and more than adequate for us.  The 1 bedroom had a full kitchen that was fancier than our kitchen at home.  The location is great – just a short 2 to 3 block walk to the inner harbor.  The resort – really just an inn, has no pool or work out facility.  It really is a B&B.  However, there is a game room for the kids which includes one computer for guest use.  My only complaint is that they locked the room in the early evening and I could not use the computer at night.  Overall, our stay here was great and I would highly recommend it.  



Pacific Shores Resort and Spa – RCI #2517, Vancouver Island, Cananda

I used RCI Points to exchange into this resort.  We stayed three nights (August 9-12, 2007).  We received a 2 bedroom unit in Building 700.  Everybody speaks very highly of this resort, but I was disappointed.  I think part of my disappointment was due to the high expectations I had given prior reviews.  The 2 bedroom unit was nothing special.  I was told that building 700 was one of the newer buildings and, yet, I didn’t think the unit was special or luxurious.  It certainly was more than adequate for my family of 5.  However, in my opinion it was not worth the 50,180 RCI Points for the 3 nights.  Moreover, the room had no view whatsoever.  We were on the ground floor and could not see the bay at all.  The grounds are beautiful, however.  And, my kids did enjoy the indoor pool and outdoor Jacuzzi.  The workout facility is small and is not open 24/7.  The resort has two computers for guest use, but they lock up the area at 10pm and thus I could not use a computer at night.  Overall, our stay here was okay, not great, and not worth the large amount of RCI points needed to secure the weekend stay. 


Destinations at Rosedale on Robson – RCI #6313, Vancouver, Canada

I used RCI Points to exchange into this resort.  We stayed three nights (August 12-15, 2007).  We received a 2 bedroom unit on the 15th floor.  This is a highrise hotel located in downtown Vancouver that also has the Aviawest timeshare resort along with this resort.  Our stay here was great given the location in downtown Vancouver.  The 2 bedroom unit was really small and only had 1 bathroom.  The kitchen was a joke.  I wouldn’t call it a kitchen, but just a sink, a couple of burners and a small refrigerator.  The views, however, were great.  Both bedrooms had huge floor to ceiling windows that looked out to the city.  The kids loved sleeping with the drapes open to see the city lights.  The workout facility is a joke with only a few machines and old ones at that.  There was no computer for guest use.  The resort did offer muffins, scones and beverages in the morning for guests.  This was unexpected and perfect to get the kids going in the morning.  We had to valet park our car and paid a daily fee for in and out service.  There was no washer and dyer in the unit, but a coin operated one was on our floor.  Overall, this resort is perfect for exploring Vancouver and I would highly recommend it.  



Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks – RCI #3881, Whistler, Canada     

I used RCI Points to exchange into this resort.  We stayed three nights (August 15-18, 2007).  We received a 2 bedroom unit on the 2nd floor.  This resort is located at the north end of the Whistler village which is only a short walk from the action.  The resort was perfect for our visit to Whistler.  It is not fancy, but more than adequate.  The unit was spacious, clean and had a nice full kitchen.  It also had a washer and dyer in the unit.  There is a very small outdoor pool, with a small portion that actually starts inside.  Parking is underground which would be perfect if visiting during ski season.  There is a grocery store across the street from the resort.  The only complaint I had with our unit was the traffic noise we heard at night when we opened the windows for some cool air.  Our unit’s bedroom windows faced a busy street.  Whistler is a beautiful place and this resort was prefect for us to use as a base to explore the area.


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, all this talk of Whistler and the rockies here lately makes me re-think next summer's vacation!

Opt. 1-3: Hilton Head Island or Myrtle Beach; SoCal (Carlsbad?); FL West Coast (Sanibel/Marco/Captiva?)

or

Opt. 4-5: Edmonton-Jasper-Kamloops-Fairmont HS-Banf-Calgary; or Vancouver-Whistler-Kamloops-Fairmont HS-Banf-Calgary

Hmmmmm


----------



## eal (Aug 29, 2007)

I own at Pacific Shores and there is a great deal of variation at this resort according to building number.  Units in the 300, 400 and 500 buildings are right on the bay with beautiful shoreline views.  Some of the units in the 600 building have ocean views, maybe 1/3 of them. The 700 building is very disappointing, with no ocean views from any unit, and the units themselves are very ordinary.  

If the unit lists "sleeps 7 privacy for 6" (7/6) it is very likely in the 700 building so avoid it if you can.  

OnMedic:  with the current strength of the Cdn $, now's the time to check out the US southeast coast.  Save coming out west until the $ drops again to a more typical .89c or so.


----------



## randyz (Aug 30, 2007)

You may want to consider a loop of Vancouver-Whistler-Kamlops (via Duffly Lake Road)-Fairmont (via TransCanada/Rogers Pass) - Vancouver (via Hwy 3/Crowsnest Pass)

Randy


----------

